
Boston Dynamics: New Robots Now Fight Back (Parody) - hojjat12000
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKjCWfuvYxQ
======
dazhbog
The moment you think its a real BD video..

~~~
hojjat12000
It took my colleague a while to figure out it's not real. Then he proudly
declared that "Oh. This is fake. It's obviously scripted!". It took him a
while to finally realize it's CG. (We work in a robotics lab).

